# Household Ammonia



## JRB__NW

Cant' find it anywhere. Wanted a gallon for general cleanup and to repel cockroaches in a small place I was renting. No one even knows what ammonia is. Seriously? This amazes me, since it is such a powerful, yet relatively safe and effective household cleaning agent.

In the US, where I am from, ammonia is in many cleaning products. Here it seems that they use other things, frequently more toxic, like muriatic acid, which is available everywhere. Why on earth is Muriatic Acid so popular? It seems to have one primary use - for cleaning stains off the bathtub or tile.

I have asked several store workers what they use for cleaning counter tops, floors and other things and it's always some crap spray stuff with toxic chemicals in it. It would seem that ammonia would be so much more useful here as it is effective and relatively inexpensive.

Is it a banned substance or something?


----------



## Asian Spirit

I don't think it would be a banned substance but I wonder if it may be classified as a hazardous material for shipping around the world and into such a hot climate as this? Also, many substances are used in making illegal drugs. could this be one of those ingredients and is therefore not available?
These are all just guesses of course but does make one wonder:confused2:.

Jet Lag


----------



## pagbati

*Alternative uses*



JRB__NW said:


> Cant' find it anywhere. Wanted a gallon for general cleanup and to repel cockroaches in a small place I was renting. No one even knows what ammonia is. Seriously? This amazes me, since it is such a powerful, yet relatively safe and effective household cleaning agent. In the US, where I am from, ammonia is in many cleaning products. Here it seems that they use other things, frequently more toxic, like muriatic acid, which is available everywhere. Why on earth is Muriatic Acid so popular? It seems to have one primary use - for cleaning stains off the bathtub or tile. Is it a banned substance or something?





Jet Lag said:


> I don't think it would be a banned substance but I wonder if it may be classified as a hazardous material for shipping around the world and into such a hot climate as this? Also, many substances are used in making illegal drugs. could this be one of those ingredients and is therefore not available? .....Jet Lag


I have no idea either. But on the subject of banned substances, ammonia as an ingredient in home-made bomb devices springs to mind.


----------



## Tukaram

Muriatic acid is a lot more dangerous but readily available. I was shocked most of them here have never heard of using bleach for cleaning - except for laundry.


----------



## M.C.A.

Good question, I haven't seen Ammonia for sale either.


----------



## JRB__NW

Thanks guys.. it's a mystery. However in reading about Ammonia, which is primarily used in industry and as a fertilizer, as well as Ammonium Hydroxide, which is the household version, it appears to be extremely toxic to aquatic life such as fish and amphibians. In it's stronger form it's classed as a toxic substance in most countries.

So maybe it's just as well that it's not available here where we're surrounded by sea life. I can't imagine that Muriatic Acid is any better though, lol..


----------



## Scott E

Yaa Really ,, I want to get some Ammonia to clean my front loader washing machine ,, but Nodda !!


----------



## bidrod

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/529553-why-dont-they-sell-sudsy-ammonia.html


----------



## fmartin_gila

JRB__NW said:


> Why on earth is Muriatic Acid so popular? It seems to have one primary use - for cleaning stains off the bathtub or tile.


Muratic Acid does one bang up job of cleaning out Centipedes LOL. When the wife and her sister were going to clean the apartment we were moving into, I suggested PineSol and they refused to even consider it and went ahead with whatever toxic stuff they had been using for cleaning.

Fred


----------



## pakawala

You can buy 100% pure Ammonia in any Mercury Drug Store. I keep a bottle in the first aid kit as one of the treatments for Jelly Fish stings.

S&R Cebu likely has the same 144 oz. Imported from The states Lysol that the other S&R stock. It contains ammonia. Amazing that a small, few ounce watered down bottle of Lysol is almost 300P in the local supermarkets but the large more than a gallon of pure Lysol from the states is less than 400P in S&R.


----------



## JRB__NW

Perfect! Thanks pakawala! Great info. Cheers..


----------



## Cebu Citizen

I have also bought Ammonia at the S and R Membership Warehouse that I use...

I have not bought any for awhile but I am fairly sure they still have it and I am certain I have seem it in smaller bottles at Mercury Drug as was already pointed out in an earlier post.


----------

